# T-Mac Softball Game/Chuck Hayes Electrically Shocked



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

First thing first, Chuck Hayes got Electrically Shocked at the game and is taken to the local hospital by abulance reported on Fox26 sports. However, don't worry, He is alright.
For more pictures please check sina.com.cn

























































































Translation needed, if there is more information in the news article. Discussion are appreciated. Share your thoughts








Article, we need translation from our Chinese Friends


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Is that Sam Cassell


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

he got shocked..damn.
Hey, its Nick the Quick and Sam I Am!


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I swear T-Mac gets taller in every picture.. and when did he get his own vitamin water???


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Uh he does not look fat at all, looks to be in tip top shape.

looks like he got new tattoos im not liking them at all.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> Uh he does not look fat at all, looks to be in tip top shape.
> 
> looks like he got new tattoos im not liking them at all.


agreed .. just look at how thin his legs are.... damn.. i can see those legs taking him to the ring and posterizing every1


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

More Sam I Am.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

What happened to Hayes? How did he get electrically shocked at a softball game?? :eek8:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It is believed that he got shock while getting a drink. It's not on the news because it is just a small backyard accident. This is the weirdest thing happened this offseason.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this thread makes me think...

imagine if tmac and the dream played together.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Did Sam play in the game? Haha I can imagine him running the field


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I Start Fires said:


> this thread makes me think...
> 
> imagine if tmac and the dream played together.


Yah, it'd be kinda like T-Mac and Yao this coming season


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Chron.com
Here is the report on Chron.com for my credibility.


> Rockets forward Chuck Hayes, who received an electric shock at Tracy McGrady's charity softball tournament Saturday, was released from the hospital after precautionary tests showed no injuries.
> 
> Hayes had sat next to a water cooler in a dugout when he received the shock and was taken by ambulance to Memorial Hermann Memorial City Hospital.
> 
> JONATHAN FEIGEN


----------



## TanDaMan87 (Jan 10, 2005)

i believe T-Mac just got his tatoos done on both of his fore-arms. Because i nv saw any tatoos on his fore-arms before. Am i rite? or am i just late?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

They are new tattoos.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I read an article yesterday that Chuck was shocked when he sat down next to a water cooler.... apparently next to something electrical. He was pinned against the wall of the dugout for a moment and had trouble breathing, but he was rushed to the hospital and kept overnight for testing and observation. But he was home on Sunday and by Monday was back in the gym. 

So he should be just fine! 


Just thought I would keep yall in the loop... oh.. here's the link to the article


----------

